
Show HN: Made a website for shooters to track target practice - skorecky
Website: <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;targetarchive.com" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;targetarchive.com</a> 
Screen Shot: <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;imgur.com&#x2F;a&#x2F;qlzuJ" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;imgur.com&#x2F;a&#x2F;qlzuJ</a><p>I built this website initially for myself since I just wanted an easy way to track my progress as a new shooter. I&#x27;m curious if others will find it useful and I would love some feedback.<p>It&#x27;s pretty simplistic right now but if you sign up and try it out I&#x27;ll be happy to hear feedback and implement new ideas.
======
shanjacops
Keeps giving error when creating a new target entry.

I would suggest to provide a bit more information on the landing page - maybe
a visual guide - and default weapon/target already built in. Asking for email
and picture upload before trying/seeing anything might be too much trouble for
some users.

~~~
skorecky
Odd, did it say what the error was?

[edit] I think I found and fixed the issue. Thanks for mentioning it.

Yes, working on having a better landing page for sure. I just pushed a small
update to clean it up a bit. Been trying to get some design help though.

I like the idea of a default entry. I may have to play around with that.

------
ryanchants
Ha! I just thought about doing something similar yesterday. Except, I'm
looking to focus more on dope books. And maybe eventually add course of fire
tracking and similar things.

